# RV Access Driveway. Design Ideas.



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

I was going to put in a driveway for an RV access on the right side of my property (when facing the house). There is a tree there now that I am going to remove. I assume I will need to have the tree removal company use a stump grinder to remove the roots as much as possible.

I tried to look online for some design issues whether I should go with two cement strips, or just cement the area wide enough for an RV. I would like to separate the main car driveway from the RV driveway, since having all cement may not look too good (though maybe I haven't thought it through enough)

The neighbors front yard is slightly higher, so might need a retaining wall. This might add a little aesthetics if done right. Any ideas, or photos, or links might be helpful. For some reason I had trouble finding examples of what others have done.


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you have a HOA to deal with.....and will you pull a permit ?


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

Cedrus said:


> Do you have a HOA to deal with.....and will you pull a permit ?


There is no HOA. What is the permit for?

I noticed other houses put in driveways, and access to the backyard. I can check with them if they had any issues.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

I personally think it would look better and probably be cheaper to put in the 2 strips for the tire tracks instead of a full width driveway.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is another option.

http://www.grasscrete.com/docs/paving/grassblock.html


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

Msradell said:


> I personally think it would look better and probably be cheaper to put in the 2 strips for the tire tracks instead of a full width driveway.


With two stops would I keep the grass or fill in the middle with rock or bark. 



jlhaslip said:


> Here is another option.
> 
> http://www.grasscrete.com/docs/paving/grassblock.html


This looks nice but I think the grass might die and there will be brown dirt. I think the neighbor did strips and that is what happened. Maybe they turned the sprinkler off though. I'll have to ask.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

we installed grasspave yrs ago for the augusta natl - works great whenever they have a tournament,,, yours, otoh, won't get much sun if the rv's sitting there all the time so no grass of any kind will grow

if it were mine, i'd put in 6" of compacted #57 stone,,, things weigh m ore when they're just sitting ( static ) compared to rolling ( dynamic )


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I assume that your vehicle will fit in without removing the other (taller) tree. I don't know if this is included in the "HOA"question, but does you municipality have any bylaws regarding parking large vehicles on your property, especially if they project forward of the front line of the house?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm assuming he is going for a full rv parking pad behind gates where the fence is. I think he's asking about the drive portion across the lawn.

I think I would go with the double strip approach to minimize appearance and impervious surface area.

I think I would take out both trees. Catching a tree branch that should have been pruned back can raise Cain with rv siding.

Some jurisdictions now require permits on large concrete pads or other impervious surfaces. Retaining walls above a given height also require them. (In my area, supporting 3ft or more of earth)

If you are changing that sidewalk to a driveway entrance, you will probably need a curb cut permit.


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

stadry said:


> we installed grasspave yrs ago for the augusta natl - works great whenever they have a tournament,,, yours, otoh, won't get much sun if the rv's sitting there all the time so no grass of any kind will grow
> 
> if it were mine, i'd put in 6" of compacted #57 stone,,, things weigh m ore when they're just sitting ( static ) compared to rolling ( dynamic )


Those look pretty cool. It might be some work to level of the ground, which caused me to lean toward cement. I would hire someone to level it correctly.



lenaitch said:


> I assume that your vehicle will fit in without removing the other (taller) tree. I don't know if this is included in the "HOA"question, but does you municipality have any bylaws regarding parking large vehicles on your property, especially if they project forward of the front line of the house?


I might have to trim or take out the tree on the sides. The big one will go since I will put a gate to drive a car to the backyard. Maybe an RV at some point.


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

Having trouble finding a house photo with a side RV gate. I wanted to see if a photo shows different options like what is commented on. All I can find is just a gate by itself


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

leveling the site's rqd if you use conc as liquid stone runs downhill,,, it would also look odd see rv tilting 'cause the parking spot's not level & could affect its suspension,,, doubtful you'd need a permit if placing 57 stone


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

This is what it looks like now. I might extend the fence a little on the right and put a retaining wall to define the right side. I would like to put the driveway strips as far right as possible.


----------

